# Question for you boaters



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I am already looking to upgrade boats to a small CC and keep finding them in my price range on CL but alot of them do not have titles.

I ran into the same problem when I bought my jon and am going through hell trying to get the title so can be leagal before I take it out on the water.

I just want to be clear that I do need a title for a larger boat also before I can register it in my name. This is the last one I found that I have my eye on.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/1372703393.html


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

That is a pretty good deal if the motor works.. Sea Ox is well built heavy boat. It handles slop and chop very well. 

In answer to your question yes a title for the trailer is always needed.. 

The boat gets a bit tricky in VA.. here is the link..

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/boating/wog/registration-and-titling.asp

Capt Mike


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Mike


----------

